
Space weather affects your daily life. It’s time to start paying attention - ewinick
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613622/space-weather-affects-your-daily-life-its-time-to-start-paying-attention/
======
LinuxBender
It's hard to tell from the article if they link to this, but here is a site
you can watch the activity real time. [1]

[1] - [https://www.spaceweatherlive.com/en/solar-
activity](https://www.spaceweatherlive.com/en/solar-activity)

